# Gestational Diabetes - Diabetes UK



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2015)

Diabetes UK has written a new guide about gestational diabetes, explaining care and treatment as well as sharing practical tips to help you have a healthy pregnancy and labor. Download your copy today from:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/What-is-diabetes/Gestational-diabetes/

And there are some great inspiring stories here: Becky & Caroline share their stories of living with gestational diabetes:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Gestational-diabetes-and-children/Beckys-story/

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Gestational-diabetes-and-children/Carolines-story/


----------

